# Madlibs, teens, and younger siblings



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

We were just reading some old Mad Libs that had already been done, when we discovered a few that were done when my 13yo had a few of her friends over and DS wasn't in the room.

Words like "condom" and "tampon", along with some expletives, were sprinkled liberally in there!

Needless to say, I'm not letting my 6yo read these! He's at an age where he often repeats things he's read and these are simply not things a 6yo should be saying, especially around his playmates!

So he was really upset that I wouldn't let him read all the old madlibs in the book. But DD2 ripped out all the innapropriate ones (so everything still in the book is acceptable) and we're doing some new ones now.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

That's exactly how I played Mad Libs as a young teen. Maybe they need their own separate Mad Libs books.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Could you have the older kids use a separate piece of paper to right down their words. That way your little one still has the book.

We used to play dirty madlibs....ok I still do sometimes...but we have totally outgrown "condom" and "tampon" LOL


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DH and I still do this! I'd probably just get them seperate mad libs books, they're like what, a buck?

I'm 21, and still everytime a mad lib calls for a body part, my mind blanks out to everything besides penis, vagina, nipple, and butthole, lol!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

We do the "off color" stuff in Madlibs too, but I can see how it might be too much for a 6 year old that isn't "there" yet. I agree that it's probably time for seperate madlib books or for her to remember to rip her completed ones out when she's done.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I hadn't even thought about MadLubs.
Somethings else to look forward to. Those are so much fun....esp when you get old enough for Dirty Madlibs. That is cool that you are letting your DD play her way. I was worried when I started reading that you were going to make her stop.

BTW Condom and Tampon are soooooo tame compared to what I would have used at 13.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
We do the "off color" stuff in Madlibs too, but I can see how it might be too much for a 6 year old that isn't "there" yet. I agree that it's probably time for seperate madlib books or for her to remember to rip her completed ones out when she's done.

















We all do dirty madlibs here, and DD is only 5.5. It's just more fun that way!!

I have such fond mad lib memories from when I was younger . . . such an awesome game, and I love that my daughter likes to play too!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh yeah my Ds would have been all over giving me "Poophead" or "fart" or "a$$" when he was 6 too lol.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I remember playing mad libs just that way! LOL

I am sure my kids do that too.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I vote for seperate Madlibs. I think the 13 year old and friends acted in an age typical fashion, even if it isn't appropriate behavior.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I love dirty madlibs


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My friends and I did that with madlibs. I would get them their own madlibs.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to do that when I was a pre-teen/teen too. I think it's normal.

We did about 3 straight hours of Madlibs on our last road trip to Cali and stopped when we read one about drinking a cup of black diarrhea... priceless...


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
DH and I still do this! I'd probably just get them seperate mad libs books, they're like what, a buck?

I'm 21, and still everytime a mad lib calls for a body part, my mind blanks out to everything besides penis, vagina, nipple, and butthole, lol!

lol, I'm the same way and I'm 40. In our house, all my kids learn they learn from us.







scary thought.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, I have no problem with DS hearing various body parts, and I have no problem with my 13yo coming up with "dirty madlibs"- I just don't want my 6yo reading (and repeating!) the ones the teenagers came up with!


----------



## AbundantLife (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
That's exactly how I played Mad Libs as a young teen. Maybe they need their own separate Mad Libs books.


Me too. Must be some rite of passage. I found some dirty Madlibs that my 14 year old did with a friend. I'm sure they thought they were hilarious.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

I think that it is cool that she was doing the mad libs, look at this way at least she knew what an adjective was! Some kids her age don't! I would go with what pp's have said get her her own stash... Maybe this would be a good time for some sex ed too, so she gets the facts not just whatever her friends are telling her!!


----------

